# عندى اسئله



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

انا مسلم دلني صديقي المسيحى على الموقع و لي اسئلة عن دينكم اين اطرحها من فضلكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2011)

*تم نقل مشاركتك لموضوع مستقل فى القسم المختص
فى انتظار اسئلتك للرد عليها
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

*اريد تفسير*

من هو اكبر ابن للرب


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا  سؤالي هو من اكبر ابن للرب


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

مع الدليل من فضلكم


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مارس 2011)

*دا المفروض دا سؤال بجد ولا استخفاف؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: اريد تفسير*

*يعنى ايه اكبر ابن للرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا مش سؤال فى العقيدة المسيحية بتاتا ومسمعتش حد بيسال السؤال دا قبل كدا غير من سيادتك 

*


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

اجبني فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مارس 2011)

*اجاوب على ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش لما الاقى سؤال ابقى اجاوب عليه
انت بتهزر صح؟؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: اريد تفسير*

طيب تعالى نمشي على العقيدة اللي انت اخترعتها 

في كم إبن للرب عشان نسأل عن أكبرهم أو أصغرهم ؟


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

افهمني ان اخطات ام انك تريد ان تقول ان هناك ابن واحد !!! اليس كدلك!!


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: اريد تفسير*

لم افهم لمادا تضخمون الامر!!!


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: اريد تفسير*

اريد تفسيرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل
سؤالك يدل على معرفة أى شيئ عن المسيحية

*...........................................*

فكلمة إبن الله عندنا لا تعنى ذلك المعنى الغير مسيحي الذى يظنه أولائك

بل تعنى كلمة الله ، أو" اللوغوس " باليونانية ،أى العقل الإلهى الذاتى 

وهى تعبير مجازى ، فكما أن العقل والمنطق يتولد فى الذات بلا إنقطاع ، 
هكذا اللوغوس ، أو كلمة الله ، هو مولود فى الذات الإلهية منذ الأزل 
إذ لا يمكن وجود الله بدون عقله الذاتى ولا للحظة واحدة ، حاشا لله من ذلك


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

لكن خروج4/22
فتقول لفرعون :هكدا يقول الرب:اسرائيل ابني البكر
ايضا 
.
.
.
قال كتابكم ان داود ابن الله 
مزامير 2/7
اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب .قال لي:انت ابني . انا اليوم *ولدتك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: اريد تفسير*

نحن لم نضخم الهيافة 

فإنك تقرأ بدون فهم ، 

بطريقة تجعلنا نستحى من وصف حالتك وتشبيهها بمن يشابه هذه الأفعال

فإنك كمن يسمع بائع ينادى : أهرام أهرام أهرام

فيظنه يبيع الأهرامات !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 مارس 2011)

mim1i قال:


> لكن خروج4/22
> فتقول لفرعون :هكدا يقول الرب:اسرائيل ابني البكر
> ايضا
> .
> ...



*ممكن تقول لي كيف فهمت هذه الآيات وعلى أي أساس؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مارس 2011)

*المزمور يا حبيبى مزمور مسيانى نبوة عن المسيا ملك اسرائيل
الكلام عن المسيا وليس عن داود النبى
**مَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟*
*2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ:*
*3 «لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا».*
*4 اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ.*
*5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ، وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ.*
*6 «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي».*
*7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.*
*8 اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ.** 
وتم اقتباس هذا الجزء من المزمور لتطبيقه على يسوع المسيح فى العهد الجديد مرتين مرة فى سفر اعمال الرسل 
**وَنَحْنُ نُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِالْمَوْعِدِ الَّذِي صَارَ لآبَائِنَا،*
*33 إِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَكْمَلَ هذَا لَنَا نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدَهُمْ، إِذْ أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَزْمُورِ الثَّانِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ*
*ومرتين فى سفر العبرانين *
*أَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضًا: «أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا»؟
**كَذلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ، بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ».*
*بس برضة انا مش قادر افهم ايه علاقة السؤال بالمزمور
يعنى ايه اكبر ابن للرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مارس 2011)

> *خروج4/22*
> *فتقول لفرعون :هكدا يقول الرب:اسرائيل ابني البكر*


*شعب الله والمؤمنين عامة بالرب يدعون ابناء الله *
*بنوة بالتبنى فانا ابن لله بالتبنى واى مسيحى مؤمن هو ابن لله بالتبنى*
*وشعب اسرائيل فى القديم هو ابن لله بالتبنى وكل المولودين ليس من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله ولدوا هم ابناء لله *
*لكن دا يختلف عن بنوة المسيا الكلمة لله بنوة بالطبيعة والجوهر ( المسيح ابن الله )*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

....................................... 

من الذين قالوا لك أننا نقول أن الله يتزوج وينجب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

انا لم افهم مازلت انتظر اجابة


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2011)

تم دمج السؤال المكرر في موضوعي:

*عندي اسئلة*
و
*أريد تفسير*

للعضو *mim1i*

*وسيتم تنظيف الموضوع*​


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

*لكن خروج4/22
فتقول لفرعون :هكدا يقول الرب:اسرائيل ابني البكر
ايضا 
.
.
.
قال كتابكم ان داود ابن الله 
مزامير 2/7
اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب .قال لي:انت ابني . انا اليوم ولدتك*


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

انا لست عدائي اريد تفسيرا لهدا التناقض


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2011)

*رد: اريد تفسير*




mim1i قال:


> لكن خروج 4 : 22
> فتقول لفرعون :هكدا يقول الرب:اسرائيل ابني البكر
> ايضا
> قال كتابكم ان داود ابن الله
> ...


 
*دعنا نقرأ الآية في سياقها *

تكوين : 4​21 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «عِنْدَمَا تَذْهَبُ لِتَرْجِعَ الَى مِصْرَ انْظُرْ جَمِيعَ الْعَجَائِبِ الَّتِي جَعَلْتُهَا فِي يَدِكَ 
وَاصْنَعْهَا قُدَّامَ فِرْعَوْنَ. وَلَكِنِّي اشَدِّدُ قَلْبَهُ حَتَّى *لا يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ*. 
22 فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ *ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ*. 
23 فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: *اطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي* فَابَيْتَ انْ تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا انَا اقْتُلُ* ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ*». ​*يتكلم الوحي المقدس عن شعب اسرائيل كالابن البكر *

*لاحظ العبارتين : *

*لا يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ*
*اطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي *

*ثم ينتقل الى الكلام عن ابن فرعون البكر *

*أي أن هذا الشعب في مكانة الابن البكر وله نفس غلاوة ابنك البكر يا فرعون *

*وكما أنك يا فرعون تفعل كل شئ ... لحماية ابنك البكر *

*سأتمجد بقوة زراعي الالهية في الحفاظ على هذا الشعب لكي ُأطلقه* 

******************************************** 

*أما في هذا المزمور ... دقق جيدًا *
مزمور : 2​1 لِمَاذَا *ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ* وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 
2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى *الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ* قَائِلِينَ: 
3 [لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا]. 
4 *اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ* يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. 
5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ *بِغَضَبِهِ* وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ *بِغَيْظِهِ*. 
6 أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ *مَلِكِي* عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي. 
7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: [*أَنْتَ ابْنِي*. *أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. *
8 اِسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ *الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثاً* لَكَ *وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكاً* لَكَ. 
9 *تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ* مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ]. 
10 فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ. 
11 *اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ* بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. 
12 *قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ* لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ *فَتَبِيدُوا* مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيلٍ يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ. ​*يتكلم الوحي المُقدس عن المسيح ( الله الظاهر في الجسد )*

*لاحظ المفردات التي لا تنطبق على داود *

*فداود لم ترتج له الأمم ........... الآية 1 *
*التآمر كان على الرب ومسيحه .... الآية 2 *
*داود لم يكن ساكن السماوات ......... الآية 4 *
*غضب وغيظ الله هو الذي ُيرجف الأم ... الآية 5 *
*الكلمة (ملكي) وليس ملك اليهود ........... الآية 6 *
*أنا اليوم ولدتك ... لم يولد داود في ذلك اليوم ... الآية 7 *
*الأمم ميراث ... لم يرث داود الأمم ولم يكن أقاصي الأرض مُلكًا له ... الآية 8 *
*لم يُحطم داود الأمم بقضيب من حديد ... الآية 9 *
*لم ُيقبل الأمم داود ولم يبيدهم ... الآية 12 *


*إذًا الكلام كلام نبوي عن المسيح وليس عن أحدٍ سواه*


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

اني لاحدركم فامنوا بالاسلام الدي حث عليه انجيلكم :هو دا *عبدي* الدي اعضده مختاري الدي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 مارس 2011)

mim1i قال:


> هدا التناقض واضح فقد دكر في الانجيل "ابنه الوحيد" فتقول انت بكل بساطة *انا ابن الله بالتبنى
> هل تعي ما تقوله بل هل تصدقه فعلا !!!!!!
> *



*يقول قداسة البابا شنودة في كتابه "لاهوت المسيح":

1  أليس أن البشر جميعاً قد دعوا أولاد الله أيضاً؟

نعم أن البشر قد دعوا أبناء الله، ولكن بمعنى آخر غير بنوة المسيح لله. في سفر التكوين ود أن " أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات" (تك6: 2). والمقصود بأبناء الله هنا أبناء شيث وأبناء أنوش، حينما " ابتدئ أن يدعى باسم الرب" (تك4: 26). أما بنات الناس فهن نسل قايين. كذلك قال الله في سفر اشعياء النبى " ربيت بنين ونشأتهم. أما هم فعصوا على" (اش1: 2). وقيل أيضاً في هذا السفر " أنت يارب أبونا، ولينا" (أش 63: 16). وأيضاً " والآن أنت أبونا، نحن الطين وأنت جابلنا، وكلنا عمل يديك" (اش64: 8). وهذه عبارات عن البنوة، ولكنها صادرة من مخلوقات، ولا تعنى بنوه من جوهر الله. وورد أيضاً في المزامير " قدموا للرب يا أبناء الله... قدموا الرب " إسرائيل ابنى البكر" (خر4: 22). وقال في سفر الأمثال " يا ابنى أعطنى قلبك" (أم23: 26). وفي العهد الجديد ندعو لله أبانا في مواضع عديدة جداً، يكفى منها قولنا في الصلاة " أبانا الذى في السموات" (متى5: 9)... وعبارات أبوكم السماوي، وأبوك الذى يرى في الخفاء... إلخ كثيرة جداً.

نوع بنوتهم:

2  ولكن بنوة البشر هي بالإيمان، أو المحبة أو التبنى:

أما عن البنوة بالإيمان: فقال الكتاب عن السيد المسيح " وأما كل الذين قبلوه، فأعطهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنون باسمه" (يو1: 12). فكلمة أبناء هنا تعنى المؤمنين.

ب  وأما عن بنوة المحبة: فيقول القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى " أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب، حتى ندعى أولاد الله" (1يو3: 1). إذن هو عمل محبة من الله أن يدعونا أولاده...

ج  أما عبارة التبنى فقد وردت في (رو8: 23). ومعروف أن الذى يدعى ايناً، وهو ليس ابناً حقيقياً، إنما يكون بالتبنى أو بمفهوم روحى.

3  ومع كوننا أبناء مازلنا ندعى، عبيداً.

فالسيد الرب يقول " متى فعلتم كل ما أمرتم به، فقولوا إننا عبيد بطالون، لأننا إنما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا" (لو17: 10). والأبرار كلهم دعوا عبيداً. فالرب سيقول لكل من جاهد الجهاد الحسن واستحق الملكوت " نعماً أيها العبد الصالح الأمين. كنت أميناً في القليل فأقيمك على الكثير. أدخل إلى فرح سيدك" (متى25: 23). إننا على الرغم من بنوتنا لله، كلنا مخلوقات. والمخلوق لا يدعى إلهاً. حتى الرعاة (الوكلاء) دعوا أيضاً عبيداً مثل رعيتهم. وفي ذلك يقول الرب " يا ترى من هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذى يقيمه سيده على عبيده ليعطيهم طعامهم في حينه... طوى لذلك العبد الذى جاء سيده يفعل هكذا " لو12: 42، 43)*


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

mim1i قال:


> اني لاحدركم فامنوا بالاسلام الدي حث عليه انجيلكم :هو دا *عبدي* الدي اعضده مختاري الدي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم.


*يا حبيبي واضح انك جي تضيع وقتنا باللي بتعمله ده و انت لا فاهم حاجة في الانجيل ولا في دينك انا راي تروح تقرا و لما تكبر ابقي تعالي*


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

لقد شدد  على كلمة ابني  فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ *ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ*. 
فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: *اطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي* فَابَيْتَ انْ تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا انَا اقْتُلُ* ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ 

*


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

و انا افهم جيدا *هو دا عبدي الدي اعضده مختاري الدي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم
و المختار من اسماء النبي
*


----------



## mim1i (19 مارس 2011)

*اسرائيل ابني البكر

**اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب .قال لي:انت ابني . انا اليوم ولدتك

**ابنه الوحيد*


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2011)

mim1i قال:


> *اسرائيل ابني البكر*
> 
> *اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب .قال لي:انت ابني . انا اليوم ولدتك
> 
> **ابنه الوحيد*





*موضوع* *اسرائيل ابني البكر*

*يختلف عن *

*ابن الله الوحيد *

*******************

*رجاء عدم الخلط *

*ركز قبل أن تتكلم لتحتفظ بإحترامنا لك *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

إننا نتكلم فى وادى وهو فى وادى آخر

ولذلك فمن الصعب الرد عليه ، إلاَّ بعد معرفة ما يدور فى دماغه فعلاً

فقد يكون هذا السائل قد تلقى لخبطات من التى ينشرها المتهودون من أمثال شهود يهوة ، أو هو منهم فعلاً ويتخفى ، كعادة أبناء إبليس من كل الأطياف

فيا أيها السائل :-

إذكر لنا بصراحة ما فى ذهنك ، وخلفيتك

لكى نتواصل معاً ، فنتكلم معك كلاماً تفهمه ، لئلا يستمر الحال على هذا المنوال ، وكأننا نكلم أعجمياً


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مارس 2011)

> و انا افهم جيدا *هو دا عبدي الدي اعضده مختاري الدي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم*
> *و المختار من اسماء النبي*


 

*بص*
«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 2لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 3قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ».
5هكَذَا يَقُولُ اللهُ الرَّبُّ، خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَاشِرُهَا، بَاسِطُ الأَرْضِ وَنَتَائِجِِهَا، مُعْطِي الشَّعْبِ عَلَيْهَا نَسَمَةً، وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا رُوحًا: 6«أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْدًا لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، 7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.

*خدت بالك من الملون بالاحمر* ، 
هل تؤمن بان الله روح ، ............. 
من فتح عيون واحد اعمى من قبل !؟؟ 

بص المهزلة http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=12470&idto=12471&bk_no=52&ID=3756


اما بالرجوع للنبوة ، والتى تتكلم عن قادم سيحل عليه روح الله 
فى نبوة اخرى ، ان الذى سيحل روح الله عليه سيكون من نسل يسى اى من سبط يهوذا من اسرائيل .
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، 2وَيَحُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ، رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ



هذا لا ينطبق الا على المسيح ، فوق وصحصح ، 
ادرس بنفسك 
ربنا معاك


----------

